# Quelle suite a votre préférence sur iPhone/iTouch ?



## Nicolas_D (6 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Il y a déjà un fil sur les suites bureautiques pour iPhone/iTouch mais j'aurai souhaité lancer un sondage pour savoir quelle application vous utilisez/a votre préférence, qu'elle soit issue de l'AppStore, de Cydia ou du web.


Documents to Go de DataViz                      ------> article iGénération
QuickOffice Mobile Office Suite de QuickOffice -------> article iGénération
Documents 1 ou 2 de Soda Nova    ------> article sur iSpreadsheet du même auteur
Mariner Calc de Mariner  -------> article iGénération
TextGuru de Brancipater Software -----> article iGénération
SpreadSheet de Softtalk  ------> article iGénération
Plus de ExitPlan  ------> article iGénération
Google Docs (WebApp)
Glyde Mobile (WebApp)
Mobile Web Docs (WebApp)
iZoho (WebApp)
Docs (Jailbreak)
aucun de ceux-là

J'ai donné le nom des éditeurs, ainsi les personnes qui n'auraient que des versions gratuites ou amputées d'une partie (que traitement de texte pas tableur) peuvent toujours voter.

De plus, si vous pouviez aussi faire un commentaire pour préciser votre choix, ce serait gentil.

Dans certains cas, on ne peut pas appeler l'application une suite (ex. TextGuru) mais on peut toujours espérer que les développeurs ajoutent de nouvelles fonctionnalités ou créent une vraie suite bureautique (par la suite ), c'est pourquoi j'ai décidé de les ajouter quand même.

Voilà en espérant avoir créé un fil intéressant.

EDIT: oups j'ai raté la façon de faire un beau sondage, j'ai voulu revenir en arrière lors de l'édition mais ça enregistré le fil.


----------

